# Dual CSS SDX12 Ported/Sealed



## Vin Vendel

Hi!

The Promo SDX12 kit is ordered and the computer has run hot doing some Solidworks schematics but finally I can see the finished cabinets.

Let´s get to work!

It´s going to be 85liter cabinets, after installing bracing, vents and driver Solidworks calculates the internal volume left and I´m as close as possible to my targeted 75liters maybe 0.5liter less or more because all details in the driver are not removed in the basket. 
Qtc: 0,530

I´m using Inuke 6000dsp to power these beasts!

Subwoofers tuned to 23hz with three 70mm ports 
Port airspeed kept below 30m/s with 20hz butterworth 2nd order highpass and very safe Xmax with 800rms input. Leaves some headroom for more PEQ :T
One port sealed gives a 19Hz tune and 100dB output @16hz
Two ports sealed gives a 13hz tune no gain there because of the 20hz EQ limitation in the inuke.

I´m going to have a replaceable portplate so the subs can also run as true sealed.


----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## PassingInterest

Great job with the Sketchup. How long did it take to do all that? These should look pretty fantastic.

And does that generate a cut list or parts list?


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks! Did not count the hours but at least one very long day.

It´s done with Solidworks the program can make PDF outprints from every angel and part sadly that doesn´t help me very much because I still haft to sketch all pieces part by part and then make an assembly with them. The CNC machince is not the newest model and can only take 2D prints so I need to remove fillets as they are done afterwards and I also convert from solidworks filesystem to DWG.


----------



## Vin Vendel

I´m i little bit concerned about the SDX12 thiel parameters they don´t sum up in WinISD to match the numbers on the paper as many drivers do.

QTS and QES are not accurate I guess they are but I can´t manage to get it right.


----------



## BD55

Tough to beat pro modelling software! About a million times more powerful than Sketchup, but I'm hoping they continue to add features common to CAD systems like Solidworks or NX.

I look forward to seeing how your build progresses!


----------



## Vin Vendel

I really need a new computer my 7year old laptop takes a big amount of time to process pictures like this looks nice but some details disapered.


----------



## Vin Vendel

SDX12 on the way should arrive at my door next week


----------



## Vin Vendel

Finally!


----------



## MrMayhem

Looks very nice, that driver.

I will follow this thread!


----------



## bamfwrx

Vin
Were the boxes that beat up when you got them. Half of mine were split down the side


----------



## Vin Vendel

Yes I was quite shocked when they arrived at my door told the delivery guy to write a note. My first thought was that maybe the boxes got rain on them but they also traveled coast to coast and then airfreight to Danmark and truck to Sweden. The drivers looked fine so nothing to complain about.


----------



## steve nn

Looking forward to your build vin, very nice presentation.


----------



## Vin Vendel

No go yet but next week we have some time to get started and then alot will happen. Preperation pays of in the workshop  I will try to share many pictures.

Bought a new computer too much better flow in Solidworks now.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Progress!


----------



## steve nn

Beautiful work, very nice routering choices. That shop you’re in looks like a doozy also.


----------



## caper26

very nice. I see more subs in the background of one of the photos.


----------



## steve nn

caper26 said:


> very nice. I see more subs in the background of one of the photos.



I knew that shop and enclosure looked like on the professional side. Good catch!:heehee:


----------



## Vin Vendel

caper26 said:


> very nice. I see more subs in the background of one of the photos.


Thanks!

It´s the Dual Lab 12 build my friends subwoofers you find them in DIY ported thread.


----------



## Vin Vendel

It´s at my friends work they mostly do house stuff doors, windowframes an so on.

It´s still on a hobby level made my first sub the Dayton sealed sonosubs last year and until now we make these but the machines do make it alot easier


----------



## Vin Vendel

There will probably be more time for building some night next week more pictures coming up.


----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## BD55

This build and the LAB12 build you guys have going on are amazing :T I'm really looking forward to seeing the aluminum inserts installed and the final product!


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks! Have alot to try when I can hook them up at home probably this weekend. The paintjob can wait a little while 
Found an Onkyo TX-NR 3007 really cheap because of the known heat issues with the hdmi card made som fan mods and hope it will work. Really want to try the Audyssey dual subwoofer calibration and also calibrate my new HT surround bought the MK S-150THX (not new either) replacing my old small MK speakers.


----------



## steve nn

Vin Vendel said:


> Thanks! Have alot to try when I can hook them up at home probably this weekend. The paintjob can wait a little while
> Found an Onkyo TX-NR 3007 really cheap because of the known heat issues with the hdmi card made som fan mods and hope it will work. Really want to try the Audyssey dual subwoofer calibration and also calibrate my new HT surround bought the MK S-150THX (not new either) replacing my old small MK speakers.


 Cool! Looking forward to your impressions. Beautiful work! You have a lot packed in those enclosures.:clap:


----------



## Vin Vendel

Now it´s bedtime need to save my energy for the big day tomorrow.

Got a request and couldn´t keep my hands away from Solidworks here is what I came up with.
Dual 12" drivers I would prefer SDX12 or maybe TC Sounds LMS-R 12 or the Epic 12
He wanted a design that looked like his Audio Physic Reference center.
The cabinet in the picture is 113liter empty I would suggest 130-160liters


----------



## theJman

Skill + Proper Tools = Amazing

Some of you people really make me upset. But I mean that in a good way...


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks alot!
Will see what the complete line up with subwoofers will make of my future


----------



## caper26

that is just sick. Time to start an ID company...


----------



## BD55

caper26 said:


> that is just sick. Time to start an ID company...


No kidding! Great tools and knowhow + a unique and really cool looking design + good documentation/"customer-service" skills = that would be a cool ID company!

I am ready to see those Al panels on there!!!


----------



## Vin Vendel

Patience, in time all the pieces will come togheter  tonight I came one step closer but time rush away and it was too late for a real listening session. Did I mention I live in an apartment  I think about them sometimes... I probably have the best neighbours in this neighbourhood.

















Nearfield measure green line all vents open tuning seems to be close to 21-22hz (nearfield only shows the driver and doesn´t add the port gain or room gain)
Yellow one port blocked
Purple two ports blocked
Blue all ports blocked with towels not the real seal plate.








WinISD simulation with 21hz tuning and blocking of 1 or 2 vents the picture below the first is with added temp from 20degrees celsiuis to 90degress.









Picked out one 380ohms first but that was to much for impedance measurement had to add one more in parallel.









First time doing this kind of measurements but I wanted to be sure I got the tuning right before gluing the backside on.
With only one 380ohm resistance... it took alot of the voltage and left non to move the driver into any dB 









Anothere with two 380ohms in parallel now I got some sound pressure when doing the sinus tones.
Blue line voltage drop on resistance red voltage at det subwoofer connectors.



























Sweetspot measure have som trouble with 48hz. Green line all vents open, blue one vent blocked.









3 point room measure same as above with the vents.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Lining the cabinet actually added some bottom end I only hoped for better heat displacement.

Compare the yellow line with the purple just above that is the difference and I will add about twice the amount filling when I´m done.


----------



## håkan

Hi 
The sub in the corner get moore room gain .


----------



## Vin Vendel

Yes I know  My Onkyo 3007 has two sub-outs and seperate Audyssey calibration on those. After Calibration the right subwoofer was set to -5.5dB compared to the othere.

But I should have done the measurements above with that in mind but I didn´t see it until afterwards after Audyssey. When I have time for a listening session I will make some new measurements.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks for the heads up! 

The last picture also is nearfield with one subwoofer placed almost in the middle of the room the two lines above are in front of the ports instead.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Very happy with first impressions! clean output and heavy sound and more to come when they are played 20-30hours.

Bringing them back to the workshop tomorrow for final finish and paintjob.

I maybe did a little blooper when doing audyssey calibration I forgot a t-shirt in one of the subwoofers ports so wrong tuning there. And maybe one click louder on the right channel a bit uncertain because of some adjustments afterwards.


----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## Vin Vendel

Happy to share this today


----------



## theJman

Excellent work! You could easily build custom enclosures for people as a side job.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Actually have some plans to move on to some business and make a try


----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## Vin Vendel

Of to hifi event with my subs  Just a little privat party with beer and lots of speakers.


----------



## theJman

Vin Vendel said:


> Of to hifi event with my subs  Just a little privat party with beer and lots of speakers.


That's the best kind! I bet everyone there will be very impressed by what you built.


----------



## B- one

Those look amazing. Great job and good luck with your venture.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks!

We had a good time and it was a one really late night went to bed 04:30 

My friend have the QLN Artec 1600 speakers teamed up with Mclaren stereo amp and TC Sounds LMS 4000 12" in the two cabinets I built for him. Amazing frontspeakers and insane subwoofer Fs 15.6hz and in 180liter cabinets tuned to 13-14hz they just move air like no othere 12" subwoofer. 

It was hard to play my SDX12 subs because there was no room the place them very good put them on top of the LMS subs. The SDX12 driver wanted a huge amount of power from the inuke 6000 to reach into any proper dB something was not right. Going to borrow a T.amp TA2400 and see what happens.


----------



## steve nn

WOW! very nice work indeed.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks!

Still have very little play time but they sound better each time  I know I have issues playing really low notes in our living room and one huge node at 48hz but it is the best subwoofers I have ever owned yet 

Still curious about powering them with another amp, have borrowed a Reloop RA-1500 Pro but 480rms/channel was on the small side. I think I´ll have to stick with the inuke for a while power was not an issue with the inuke I was just suprised when the limiter came on so soon even with 1000rms. Maybe inuke has trouble powering below 20hz and I don´t want to up the limiter power above 1000rms.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Will try a steeper subsonic filter and see what happens due to my listening room gains from that may be better.


----------



## Vin Vendel

I have Audyssey XT with dual bass management did the calibration with all ports open and measured my room after that the purple line is with one port sealed.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Maybe the Audyssey should på run without subsonic filter in the inuke?


----------



## Vin Vendel

Child protection!


----------



## theJman

I don't even like white, yet those still look good!


----------



## daddieo

What type of fabric did you use for the grills and where did you purchase it? Fantastic work and super execution. If you don't mind and have the information what was your total cost per unit?

Thanks


----------



## Vin Vendel

I bought the fabric here 
http://www.hifikit.se/tillbehor/galler-frontskydd/hogtalartyg

this shop also has something similar
http://www.europe-audio.com/Producten_c.asp?Productgroep_B_ID=157&Productgroep_A_ID=9

I did put costs and everything togheter in an excel sheet sadly my system SSD crashed some days ago so I´m using my old laptop again. I think material costs was about $600 for each subwoofer including the driver. Not so accurate costs since me and my friend helped each othere out and had machine costs, paintjob, and much more played out by splitting hours.

My friends dual LAB12 subwoofers was about $200-210 cheaper each.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/ported-subwoofer-build-projects/68932-dual-eminence-lab12-ported-sealed.html


----------



## Mike P.

Your subs are gorgeous!


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks Mr.Administrator  Thanks to all the othere compliments to 

For dedicated HT room I would never used white paintjob but now I had some restrictions from my wife.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thank you CSS and Merry Christmas to you all! 
My SDX12 grows in sound every day and I´m very pleased, saw How to train your dragon the othere day and the sound was massive :hsd:
But I can´t say that I´m not tempted to buy anothere promo kit :daydream:. Four SDX12 would move som serious amount of air and then the sealed option would be prior with som LT.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Silent high excursion  13-14Hz made my windows vibrate alot :devil:


----------



## theJman

So when are you starting the company Vendel Sound Systems?  Owning a VSS subwoofer has a nice ring to it, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Vin Vendel

Maybe this year.

Have part time studies I have to finish first about 6weeks left then I have more time but we are also having or second child this summer so time may be limited. But I really want to continue building subwoofers


----------



## Vin Vendel

One more design bracing is missing.


----------



## theJman

An isobaric bandpass? I'm in!


----------



## Vin Vendel

I must confess that I´m a bit confused I was under the impression that my design was push pull but with the both drivers folded and the very large opening would not act as an port for tuning. But you are the second one recognizing it as an isobaric.

My inspiration came from here.
http://www.faktiskt.se/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=50138&postdays=0&postorder=asc&list=full
Ino Audio infraZ-12 design with Peerless SLS 830669


After more research I´m now certain that the design is correct and called folded baffel or almost Linkwitz W-frame also sketched one with pushpull in M-frame like this build.

http://www.faktiskt.se/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=53812&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

http://www.bd-design.nl/contents/media/ultimate_subwoofer.jpg


*Interesting reading and resources to bookmark*
http://www.hifizine.com/2012/12/subwoofer-origami/

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/woofer.htm

http://jazzman-esl-page.blogspot.se/2011/01/ripole-subs-are-underway.html

And regarding port resonance 
http://www.studyphysics.ca/newnotes/20/unit03_mechanicalwaves/chp141516_waves/lesson51.htm

Easiest design would be if I put the drivers inline with the cabinet and layed it down on the side that would put the opening at the middle of the front so my design is just my taste in looks and the diagonal positioning made it possible to make it shorter when standing up.
Drivers like the SLS12 wouldn´t have the same problem with space since it has much smaller motor. I thought about if there would be negative effects when a driver plays upwards any thoughts about that?


----------



## Vin Vendel




----------



## Vin Vendel

Bob what is Xmech with the SDX12 driver?

I don´t think there is a common standard for defining Xmax which would make Xmech more accurate to compare different drivers.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Really pleased with my two SDX12 subs they play loud and dig very deep. Friends have visited and they think they sound great too very defined sound. Even at high excursion they play without any audible distortion.
Redone the livingroom and now have the gear at the short sided wall instead of the long side problems with 48Hz was replaced with 33Hz but now I have a minidsp balanced 2x4, umik-1 and REW. 
Did six measurements with each sub and did this first with all ports open then with one port sealed. Total of 24 measurments and did EQing in REW and transferred to minidsp.

Details in the bottom field the measurment with the higher SPL is both subs with EQ all ports open and it´s not MAX SPL. Sweetspot aprox. at 4meters tuning around 22Hz.
At this measurment linear repsons down to 15Hz in room at 102dB if this is correct and using this calculator ----> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-distance.htm gives [email protected]








Same as above but with two ports open a little bit lower tuning around 18Hz in this EQ I left more port gain if you think about the bump under 20Hz.
















When all EQ was done the highpass was set to 15hz BW24 and the limiter in my inuke 6000DSP set to 994w. 
Read this forum thread when I determined how the inuke limiter works 
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/subwoofer-amps-high-pass-filters/66351-how-set-peak-limiter-values-behringer-6000dsp.html

Have played them very loud and some music with Infected Mushroom triggers the limiter a little bit but excursion looks safe 
Measurments above have no highpass.
Falling respons at higher frequency I believe is the Marantz 7005 preamp spooking or the absence of the front speakers as I only disconnected them temporary for measuring.


----------



## Vin Vendel

Have done some more measurments with our new furniture in place.

The response in this picture is with EQ to take care of my 33Hz problem.

This time I did 10 measurements for each subwoofer in sealed mode the lower output yellow line then I replaced the front plate and measured them vented and now you see the port gain approx. 5.5dB gain at this SPL level. Port compression will be apparent at higher levels but I´m satisfied with the result. I would recommend a slot port it would probably be more effective.


----------



## johnnyfamous

very, very impressed...those are some of the nicest DIY cabinets I have seen..


----------



## Vin Vendel

Thanks! I´m very impressed with the performance and how very articulate they perform. 
A big wake up call was when I visited XTZ at their main location in Sweden to compare my M&K 150THX vs the new Cinema series. I was not so interested in the W12.16 subwoofers in the demo room since I have owned them and a lot of XTZ products. All of them well worth the money but when we were finished listening to the monitors we switched on the subwoofers and what a huge disappointment compared to what I´m now used to.

Still these cabinets are one of the few first builds I have done so especially the bracing is lacking a lot of useful design they could have been done much better and passive radiators may also be a much easier way to go with this driver. Even though I would like to try slotport my vented design works very well but hard to fit.

The last builds we did with TC sounds and Dayton Ultimax have a very good bracing.


----------



## Fabricator

i just seen this. FANTASTIC workmanship right there !


----------

